# Email Validation Issues



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2016)

It has come to my attention that some people who are signing up are having issues receiving email validations to validate their accounts. While we look into the issue and attempt to resolve it anyone who needs their account validated can have it done manually via IRC.

Just follow this link https://gbatemp.net/dynamic/gbatemp-chatroom.62/ to join the chat. 

I can validate anyone manually just look for the name p1ngpong or in some cases Vita in the chat. In mibbit just look at the bar on the right, p1ngpong and/or Vita will have a house symbol next to the name. Just left click the name and select PM from the drop down menu to message me. I am not always around so make sure you tell me in the PM that you need validation and give me your forum username and I will validate you as soon as I see it.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 4, 2016)

If for some reason p1ngpong isn't around you can direct message us on Facebook at http://facebook.com/GBAtemp


----------

